# Are these true morels?



## sonique06 (Apr 26, 2017)

I'm pretty sure they are...I'm looking for some expert advice:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-DOHpGvb5kRcUNUajU5LXdjNmxQVDd2eDNXRWxBRE9SVXM4

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-DOHpGvb5kRQk81Q3pEQ1lsMGlIaWpoMWFmQzNjNUMzaWFj

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-DOHpGvb5kRNFAzNnVzdTVJTk1YanlGRW1GMzhrSUE3cVBR

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-DOHpGvb5kRb0s4ZkZtUFJZV01kZjd2Q1dDS1pwY1F2ZFlz


----------



## orion024 (Apr 18, 2013)

sonique06 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are...I'm looking for some expert advice:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-DOHpGvb5kRcUNUajU5LXdjNmxQVDd2eDNXRWxBRE9SVXM4
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but images appear they have hollow bodies, so I would say yeppers! Very nice looking! Congrats!


----------



## sheephead (Apr 2, 2013)

sonique06 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are...I'm looking for some expert advice:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-DOHpGvb5kRcUNUajU5LXdjNmxQVDd2eDNXRWxBRE9SVXM4
> 
> ...


----------



## sheephead (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh those definately be a real blondies. not a bad size either. blonds will get bigger twordz the end of the season.


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

sonique06 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are...I'm looking for some expert advice:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-DOHpGvb5kRcUNUajU5LXdjNmxQVDd2eDNXRWxBRE9SVXM4
> 
> ...


Not an expert but I say they are good to go. Enjoy


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Definetly nice true morels. Good going.


----------

